# Approx weight of an older Rice trailer



## emilyw (13 March 2009)

Hi

Does anyone know the approximate weight of an old Rice horse trailer. Its a 2 horse, aluminium sides rather than wooden. We have just replaced the floor in it so any weight will only be approximate.

We are going to take it to be weighed when its finished (hopefully this weekend if the rain holds off) but im so impatient!

Thanks!


----------



## Taffster (13 March 2009)

I've never seen a wooden rice trailer so wouldnt know but i understand the rice trailers to be heavy around 1500kg unladen that might be the new ones though


----------



## emilyw (13 March 2009)

I reckon it is about 15yrs old at a guess. I only said Ali as thought the old old ones were wooden but that was a wild guess so my mistake!!


----------



## Michelle22 (13 March 2009)

Hi
I have a Rice from 1989, and its unladen weight is 747kg.

Its on the label at the front, just above the Jockey wheel carrier.

Hope this helps.


----------



## molehill (13 March 2009)

I have no idea,but if its too heavy you could always take the tow hitch off and give it to me!!!!My OH has broke mine!
SORRY


----------



## emilyw (13 March 2009)

ha ha dont think hubby would be impressed if I suggested getting rid - he is refurbing it for me. I have to admit it looks great, cant wait to get the last bits finished! Has had new floor, all inside painted, new rubber, all the wheels painted white, the outside is now painted a gorgeous green. Now all I need is some posh horses to put in it - not my 2 mud monsters!!!

Think my best bet is to stop being impatient and wait to take it to be weighed, hubby is just being very optimistic that its not going to weigh very much at all whereas I think it will weigh a fair bit!


----------



## badgerdog (13 March 2009)

If it's an old Europa one with the aluminium sides it will be similar to my Bahill (I think Rice took over Bahill and the two trailers were exactly the same for a while) and that weighs 650k without the centre partition and a single breast bar.  I took it to a weighbridge so that is the exact weight of mine.
It'll be interesting to see how much it weighs when you take it to the weighbridge.  Keep us updated.


----------

